# Beavertail strike owners.... Opinions on skiff likes/dislikes.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Pros:
Will run on plane in like 4" of water with the proper setup and perfect prop
Long range with the 24 gallon tank and newer motors
Poles straight and corners on the pole very well in tight spaces
Great layout and good finish to the boat, tons of options
Excellent skinny water boat

Cons:
Not a very good open water boat, or bay crossing boat, though it can get it done
Can get bad hull slap in certain conditions
When not running WOT with two people on the back half of the skiff it displaces a ton of water
Needs a Yamaha F70 or more for best performance, people will say the ETEC 60 is just fine but there are owners who would differ and wish they had a larger motor. If you go with the ETEC 60 or less (which I wouldn't recommend) it will take allot of trial and error to perfectly prop it
In my opinion, is not very easy to pole and feels kind of numb giving you not much momentum to work with when trying to move


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

You are not a BT owner....

Contact Chase from SWC he lives in Jax and runs a strike. Also will Benson in the keys guides out of one.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

75hp and 90hp are the same weight might as well put the 90 on it. Unless your going to use your current motor.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.



My friend runs a strike with the 90 etec and he always tells me that the 90 is way to much power and to heavy and makes the boat squat in the back. I personally think that the best motor for the strike is the F70. The center console doesn't live you much space to walk around at all . The side console is the way to go on the strike.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I got a 90 etech and mine doesn't squat. I hated that about my last skiff an hpxv with f90. It handles open water just as good as a my hpxv and it is so so so much drier. Poles great and runs very skinny. 

con I got the oversized poling platform it really leaves you no place to fish from the aft deck. But it's gonna make a great poon platform. 


Call Capt Will Benson he'll tell you how it poles and rides in open water. I think he's spent a few hours in his


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Pros:
> Will run on plane in like 4" of water with the proper setup and perfect prop
> Long range with the 24 gallon tank and newer motors
> Poles straight and corners on the pole very well in tight spaces
> ...


No offense, but have you ever been in a strike ?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

His last line would indicate he has...


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> > I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend runs a strike with the 90 etec and he always tells me that the 90 is way to much power and to heavy and makes the boat  squat in the back.  I personally think that the best motor for the strike is the F70. The center console doesn't live you much space to walk around at all . The side console is the way to go on the strike.


What kind of livewell configurations do they offer with the side console? The biggest thing was I would be fishing tournaments from this boat as well. I am not really a big fan of using coolers etc as temp livewells in a boat. I do however like the simplicity of a side console. I was also thinking that maybe the etec 75 would be a better engine choice then the 60. After hearing from Miguel that the weight is the same of the etec 75 and 90 it's kinda a hard choice. I have heard many good things about the Yamaha F70. Personally I don't like 4 strokes on skiffs. I know this can be a touchy subject as many people own and love 4 strokes. I currently own a 60 etec and it has been the best motor I have ever owned by far. I like the overall ease of maint with the motor as well. 

The boat would be configured pretty simple overall. I-pilot on quick release for certain times of year. Push pole, casting platform, Tibor caddy and power pole. Thats about it. Oh and my Yeti..


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Now that these have been out for a little while I was wondering how the owners like the skiff. Pros and cons etc... Thanks


I was in your position a while ago and found current owners opinions to be valuable, but nonobjective and one sided. IMO get all the info you can and wet test to prove or disprove that data.

I wet tested the Strike and it should be on anyone's shortlist. The BT I rode in was Hull#1 and according to the owner he wanted to make a change to the mold particularly the aft tunnel/cavity to improve hole-shot and draft. I had it second on my shortlist and had I retested it, after said changes, I may be in one now, but I couldn't wait anymore and I acquired additional funds to go with my skiff.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Pros:
> > Will run on plane in like 4" of water with the proper setup and perfect prop
> > Long range with the 24 gallon tank and newer motors
> > Poles straight and corners on the pole very well in tight spaces
> ...


What would indicate that I haven't?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


They are in the process of redesigning the back deck with a tournament size live well, on the side console.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been on a strike multiple times in many different situations and what Matt said pretty much hit the nail on the head. The one I have been on has a 90 etec with an oversized platform. The boat doesn't squat much at all. It poles nicely and tracks strait, I thought since its a pretty large skiff with a larger engine it would be a tank to push but it was almost as easy as my Mitzi skiff. Its overall an awesome/dry skiff. The main con for me would be the hull slap. If you don't have your weight distributed properly it can have pretty bad slap but if done properly, its silent.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I am not a owner. I passed one on the highway yesterday and they look heavy. Guy had his rigged with a 70 2 stroke. His poling tower was a sky scraper. Unfortunantley, he had all kinds of crap added. Trolling motor, power pole, etc.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend runs a strike with the 90 etec and he always tells me that the 90 is way to much power and to heavy and makes the boat  squat in the back.  I personally think that the best motor for the strike is the F70. The center console doesn't live you much space to walk around at all . The side console is the way to go on the strike.


The F70 weighs a good bit more than an Etec 90.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

You are mistaken, the f70 weighs 257 the 90 etec is 320.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I am mistaken Jared. Thanks for clearing that up. I pulled numbers for the F75.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > > > I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > > > > I am looking at skiffs for future purchase. I liked the price point of the strike as far as a brand new skiff. I currently have a evinrude etec and love the motor. Sounds like the boat might perform better with the 75 etec instead of the 60. I don't know the weight difference between the 75 and 90hp etec off the top of my head. I would be doing a center console with jump seat live well.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > ...


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a BT Strike with an exec 90. The motor in my opinion is a great fit on that boat for me because I also use it to pull my kids wake boarding. It will get up in no time and it will run in spit with the jack plate all the way up. The boat does pole effortlessly. I do fish alone or with my 11 year old a lot and with my fat white ass on the pole along that 320 lbs of motor it does feel squatty. However, when an adult is on the nose, it levels nicely. Unlike some that have posted, I feel like it handles chop just fine. It has great built in spray rails and I typically run in open water to get to spots and it is very dry.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

There was a beavertail strike that got swamped in Tampa bay a few weeks ago to the point where the wiring in the bilge needed to be completely redone and moved higher up from the factories install location.

I'm not saying that it's a fault of the strike itself, it can handle its own, but it's not a bay crossing or open water boat. There's a reason the owner of beavertail is making a new skiff larger than the strike that will supersede it in big water performance.

The strike can handle a nice day off the beach, a sudden storm, and some chop very well...but that doesn't make it the boat for those scenarios. It's still a poling skiff.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> There was a beavertail strike that got swamped in Tampa bay a few weeks ago to the point where the wiring in the bilge needed to be completely redone and moved higher up from the factories install location.
> 
> I'm not saying that it's a fault of the strike itself, it can handle its own, but it's not a bay crossing or open water boat. There's a reason the owner of beavertail is making a new skiff larger than the strike that will supersede it in big water performance.
> 
> The strike can handle a nice day off the beach, a sudden storm, and some chop very well...but that doesn't make it the boat for those scenarios. It's still a poling skiff.


x2 couldn't of said it better myself, from the strike that I have seen on the water running and talked to a buddy that owns a strike with a etec 60 is that it rides flat and doesn't get on top of the water, I don't care how many chines or spray rails you have any low freeboard boat that rides flat is going to get swamped in waves, but it is not a boat built for beach fishing or open bays. you have to choose a boat that fits your area and 90% of what kind of fishing you do


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> There was a beavertail strike that got swamped in Tampa bay a few weeks ago to the point where the wiring in the bilge needed to be completely redone and moved higher up from the factories install location.
> 
> It's still a poling skiff.


As are many other boats that people use to cross bigger water to get to poling areas. Much bigger boats and smaller boats get swamped and it is almost always likely to be caused by operator error. 

It is obvious you do not like the boat...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > There was a beavertail strike that got swamped in Tampa bay a few weeks ago to the point where the wiring in the bilge needed to be completely redone and moved higher up from the factories install location.
> >
> > It's still a poling skiff.
> 
> ...


I actually like the strike and every time I am asked to fish on one I take up the offer but thanks for assuming I guess.

The strike is te only boat I have ever seen that can run the bays of southwest florida on negative tides with a north wind in 3" of water.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > There was a beavertail strike that got swamped in Tampa bay a few weeks ago to the point where the wiring in the bilge needed to be completely redone and moved higher up from the factories install location.
> >
> > It's still a poling skiff.
> 
> ...


I don't think that is the case, but even so, giving the negatives on something should not be discouraged. This site is for peolpe to read the opinions of the members - I didn't join here to have a love fest - I want first hand pros and cons. Matty laid it out that way - he said good things, he said bad things. But that is his opinion, which should also be weighed with his experience (which is good), along with considering that he isn't affiliated with any boat maker.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I am all for the pro's and con's of any boat and have not discouraged that at all. I prefer *actual* owners opinions a lot more. Most owners, key word being most, are continually finding all kinds of little things they like and dislike with their boats the longer they use them which I am assuming is why the original poster asked for actual owners. 

Now with all the talk of different engines and whether the boats squats or not, let us please see some photos ( boat porn, we all like boat porn, right) so we can decide rather than taking someone's subjective opinion.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Some owners are blind to the cons of their boat, refuse to admit them or just don't know any better...Just sayin


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Some owners are blind to the cons of their boat, refuse to admit them or just don't know any better...Just sayin


There's that.

And then there's the fact that there is no BT Strike owner who actively posts on this board, so I'm the next best thing. That's not me gloating or being cool or anything...its just another fact. 

The only two registered users on MS.com who owns strike's are RedRipper and swchase, who both do not actively monitor this forum.


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

> > Some owners are blind to the cons of their boat, refuse to admit them or just don't know any better...Just sayin
> 
> 
> There's that.
> ...


We all know now that Matty owns a "hellsbay". All other boats will be nothing but con's when discussed! Just joking. 

I dont know Matty, but from reading his post he seems to know his sh!t and give pretty accurate reviews of boats. Just my opinion. Carry on.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Matt doesn't know anything about boats


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I havent been on here in forever... but I'll throw my two cents in.  

I own the blue 'elite' strike with the etec 90 on it.  I am in Fort Myers and fish out of Punta Rassa, Matlacha, and Pineland on a weekly basis (the boat has been everywhere from Islamorada to tampa bay as well).  If you know the area you know that these are three VERY different areas to run through and fish in.  

I came from an HPX-V 17 with a 2st 90 yami before the strike.  I also wet test a HB Pro (loved it but more on that later).  

The strike is NOT a bay boat, I have had it in some very nasty stuff but you can not expect any boat this size or style to run flat out in 2-3'+ (well maybe what this board considers 4' but not in real life!).  Compared to the HPX the Strike is FAR drier and just as soft a ride if not better.  That being said, it is not as easy of a boat to run as the Mav.  It has its quirks but once figured out she amazes me.  

I have ran in an HONEST 4" (not jumping on plane) I was cornered in a flat two weeks ago and figured I would be waiting a few hours to get out.  I jumped up in a pothole (I can get on plane is about a boats length) and prayed.  

Poling the Strike is what I have the most experience with.  I am on the platform 95% of the time and it is a joy.  The boat tracks very well, spins easier then the HB Pro (due to smaller sponsons) and feels like to the touch.  That being said, I did recently have to reconfigure my battery and trolling motor setup to reduce some annoying hull slap I was getting.  I had a 24v and both batteries up front... changed that to a 12v and moved it to the rear hatch and the slap has all but gone away.  With the TM off I have zero issues, with it on, a large angler and full tank I do have to ask them to move from side to side depending on which way the chop is coming to avoid a little slap (nothing major by any means but can make the difference when sight casting a fly).  How the boat is set up now I believe is how it should be for my kind of fishing.  

Compared directly to the HB pro, I think they are very similar boats.  Strike is drier and smoother, HB might float a little skinnier (But not run any skinnier).  BUT I have basically every option on my boat and it came out FAR less than a base price HB Pro even with the 15% guide discount that HB was offering.  I paid full price for the Strike.  If they were the same price, I believe I would go with the strike again, I love my boat.  

Sorry for the long post.  Laying in bed sick drinking nyquil.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a good response my friend. Weird that you weren't mentioned as one of the strike owners on this forum. Cool to hear an honest opinion from a guy that hasn't just been on a boat a few times


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

That's funny what you said about running compared to the hpxv. I thought it was just me. Motor ht and how to drive the boat takes a little getting used to. I will say that. I've never owned a skiff with a jack plate. The first few times out I couldn't understand the etech likes to be ran high. I've been impressed with the etech so far. hope it holds up like the yamahas

I don't have a trolling motor on mine (still debating) that was good info. thanks


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> I havent been on here in forever... but I'll throw my two cents in.
> 
> I own the blue 'elite' strike with the etec 90 on it.  I am in Fort Myers and fish out of Punta Rassa, Matlacha, and Pineland on a weekly basis (the boat has been everywhere from Islamorada to tampa bay as well).  If you know the area you know that these are three VERY different areas to run through and fish in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

For what I do I love the motor. But I run longer distances then I believe most people will in this boat. I see 40 wot and cruise around 28-30. I don't have first hand experience but I would like to run my setup with an f70 just to see how it feels. Mine is a side console. I have a thread in the bragging spot.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.

I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.

I willl answer any questions honestly if you ask.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> 
> I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> 
> I willl answer any questions honestly if you ask.



I might take you up on that offer! I would be going to the etec route as well for sure. I currently have a etec 60 and love the motor. What area are you in?


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

I live in Jax but I MAY be able to drive down to the lagoon depending on timing but its usually easy for me to take the boat out any afternoon you would like here in Jax.

Shoot me a text or call
904 813 six three one 9


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Good info. Since we have the 60 and 90 covered, anyone know somebody with a 70 Yamaha that has any performance numbers?


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

There is a guy in naples with one.i think he told me 38 39 wot with gear and two anglers.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

The dif between the 60 etec and 70 yamaha is very very small. The yamaha is much more quiet but power wise the difference is almost not noticeable.


----------



## antonsalieri (Jan 16, 2014)

I am contemplating a strike, professional, and the hells bay biscayne. I run in the upper keys, mostly in the biscayne area but would probably go to flamingo as well. I am interested in hearing more from Luke and sw chase about their experiences since the strike is much cheaper compared to the others. Do you guys think the strike is suitable for long runs across some open waters to flamingo? How do you like the side console Luke? I had been thinking of having a center console build myself. Finally, do you guys prefer to fish and pole from the platform or do you prefer to use the trolling motor when angling solo?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are looking at a biscayne - you should look at the bt3 or vengence. Basically, between the hb pro and the biscayne. I have a vengence and had 2 egret 189's previously. For some reason, my back feels better after a day on the vengence than on the egret - its a great open water crossing boat that poles easily and drafts a true 7" or so. I have fished on an hb pro a few times - it's a little skinnier and poles a little easier than the vengence, but can't match it on stability and open water.I live in Miami and think it's the perfect blend and wouldn't trade it even up for any other hull (although the chittum intrigues me). I love the vengence - take a look at it as well.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

oops - I made a mistake- I did not realize the biscayne was 16 feet - not 18 - so - the vengence is a bigger boat - all my comments about it remain, but all of the boats previously listed are smaller and it may be bigger than you want.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

> The dif between the 60 etec and 70 yamaha is very very small. The yamaha is much more quiet but power wise the difference is almost not noticeable.


I  would figured there would be more of a spread in speed/hole shot, guess not. Thanks for insider knowledge!


----------



## antonsalieri (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks tarponhunter. I would consider the vengeance and the marquesa if I were looking for something bigger, but I am leaning towards the 16-17 foot right now.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I just moved down to Tavernier so if you want to check the boat out we can make that happen. I have run a long ways out of my area (pine island sound) and also pretty deep back into the 10k islands area. I wont think twice the first time I run from Tavernier to Flamingo. I think this boat really should have the side console.. it really opens the boat up and makes it feel bigger then it is.


----------



## Bonefishbob1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking at strike next week at Miami boat show. I was speaking aeon and said a new boat will be at the show. I am concerned with the draft since I will add troller as I fish alone and it makes sense some of the time. What do you think is the real draft on a strike with troller?


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

the new one is going to be very nice, i have seen the hull and the deck layout on it, they made some changes that are going to make the boat appeal to more people from what i have seen.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> 
> I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> 
> I willl answer any questions honestly if you ask.


Any hull slap ? I am very seriously considering one and this would be a deal breaker


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> >
> > I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> >
> ...


Of course there is hull slap...how much hull slap is acceptable to you and in what conditions is the questions.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am contemplating a strike, professional, and the hells bay biscayne. I run in the upper keys, mostly in the biscayne area but would probably go to flamingo as well. I am interested in hearing more from Luke and sw chase about their experiences since the strike is much cheaper compared to the others. Do you guys think the strike is suitable for long runs across some open waters to flamingo? How do you like the side console Luke? I had been thinking of having a center console build myself. Finally, do you guys prefer to fish and pole from the platform or do you prefer to use the trolling motor when angling solo?


I used to run from Islamorada to Flamingo and back all the time in an Ankona Copperhead with ZERO issues through all kinds of conditions. Get sprayed a couple times in some super rough stuff, but never had a single issue. Anyone of those three skiffs can make the cross easily. As long as the user knows how to control the boat they're running, that makes a WORLD of difference. Every skiff is different, even two of the same skiffs, they'll still run different than the other. Figure out how to run the skiff properly and you'll be fine to run Florida Bay. There's several routes that can be taken for certain conditions and skiffs. As for Biscayne Bay. We've ran Gheenoe's across to the oceanside of Elliot Key in some sloppy stuff. It's all about navigation and understanding a situation and a boat's capabilities.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> > >
> > > I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> > >
> ...


 My B2 has zero hull slap in any type of wind. The only time it will slap is when the chines are underwater because of 2 people being in one area of the skiff (ex: landing a fish). So no, there shouldn't be any hull slap if its a good hull design.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> > > >
> > > > I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> > > >
> ...


Haha that's because the B2 is splashed off of a Hell's Bay ;D

All kidding aside. I have been on the hull that the B2 is splashed off of and it does have hull slap, I guess you just haven't experienced it yet for some reason.

You are a master of balance...


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

sent u a pm paint it black


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > > > I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> > > > >
> > > > > I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> > > > >
> ...


Or you must be really fat. I have poled many lostmens, 17.8 whips, pros, watermans... No real hull slap to speak of. Trying to get an answer from somebody that owns a strike, not somebody that has owned ankonas and IPBs. Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > > > I own a Strike, have for about a year now. I had the 6th hull I think. I will give you my honest opinion, i dont get any special treatment from BT or care less if you buy one, just telling you straight.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I love my boat, every time i fish it i like it just a little more. Right off the bat i will start with the only negative. The rear hatch was built without a drain so water held in it ONLY when it was on the trailer and being washed. I had to dry it out each time. I could have easily fisxed it myself. Liz met me in orlando, took the boat and installed a drain then brought it back to me. That is seriously the only negative that i can think of. If you are in my area i would be happy to take you out on it. I have a 60 etec on mine, runs 34 with 2 guys WOT cruise around 28. poles like a dream and i would put it against ANY boat on dryness. I have been in every big name boat from Chittum on down. The ride of this boat will amaze you.
> > > > > >
> ...


I weigh 170lbs, and I have fished on a Strike off the beach and on the flats multiple times. You are searching for someone to validate your expectations is what you're doing.

It's a great skiff, enjoy yours if you order one.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

No, once again I'm looking for somebody that owns a strike to offer an opinion.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've fished in almost every top end skiff there is with a few exceptions and i can promise you that EVERY boat has hull slap in certain conditions. I have experienced some hull slap on the Strike but very little and its def only in certain situations. Out of all the times I have fished my boat I think I can remember 2 instances where i had some brief hullslap, but it was corrected by just moving around a little on the bow... And for comparisons sake, it has no more hull slap than a HB professional which i have fished off of both the new and old hull lots of times...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stating the obvious-----

Bottom line is that any hull w/ any kind of angle(strake,slash guard ,hard chine ,etc...) on it will trap water and have hull slap/noise.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

If your name isn't on the title of a Strike you have no valid opinion/experience in Dirty's world, no matter how many times you have fished off of one.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

>[smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> I've fished in almost every top end skiff there is with a few exceptions and i can promise you that EVERY boat has hull slap in certain conditions. I have experienced some hull slap on the Strike but very little and its def only in certain situations. Out of all the times I have fished my boat I think I can remember 2 instances where i had some brief hullslap, but it was corrected by just moving around a little on the bow... And for comparisons sake, it has no more hull slap than a HB professional which i have fished off of both the new and old hull lots of times...


Thank you ! Exactly what I was looking to find out.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

> I've fished in almost every top end skiff there is with a few exceptions and i can promise you that EVERY boat has hull slap in certain conditions. I have experienced some hull slap on the Strike but very little and its def only in certain situations. Out of all the times I have fished my boat I think I can remember 2 instances where i had some brief hullslap, but it was corrected by just moving around a little on the bow... And for comparisons sake, it has no more hull slap than a HB professional which i have fished off of both the new and old hull lots of times...


WHAT??? HB's don't have hull slap! 

Ok, I have a 2001 HB Whipray 17 8. I've had it a long time, I I for one can tell you every boat has pros and cons. Yes, mine in certain situations does have a hull slap. No I don't like the sponsons. Yes it's wet.

There, sorry to momentarily hijack your thread, but there is NO perfect boat, every boat has a trade-off. 

I only just became educated today in talking to the previous owner of BT. GREAT GUY

T Strike sounds like a great boat.

Hang the Etec 90 on it, you don't always need a 90, but when you need all 90 horses, it's good to have them. If you are worried about squatting, put your trolling motor batteries up front. It's all about balancing things out.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> No, once again I'm looking for somebody that owns a strike to offer an opinion.


That's the most redicoulous comment I have heard yet. There are so many folks out there that own boats in this class that don't know the pointy end from the stern. U should let anybody that has ever stepped foot inside one to chime in. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

> > No, once again I'm looking for somebody that owns a strike to offer an opinion.
> 
> 
> That's the most redicoulous comment I have heard yet.  There are so many folks out there that own boats in this class that don't know the pointy end from the stern.   U should let anybody that has ever stepped foot inside one to chime in.
> ...


Well he is looking for someone that owns the boat and is looking for input. When you go out on friends boats do you drive the boat the whole time? Do you know how much tab he is using and what height he likes the jack plate at? A few people on here are internet warriors and is looking for SOLID input not people that talk themselves up :'(. That is all.....


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't own one but I've spent a lot of time on several different Strikes and it's my favorite skiff in BT's lineup. I just guided a new owner on his boat earlier this week before he took it back to Texas. We were sight casting to big trout and had no problem getting right on top of them. This one hit a fly less than a boat length away:


There are also close to a dozen Strikes chasing bones and permit down in the Keys so it obviously works as advertised. It wouldn't be BT's current best seller if it didn't.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> I don't own one but I've spent a lot of time on several different Strikes and it's my favorite skiff in BT's lineup.  I just guided a new owner on his boat earlier this week before he took it back to Texas.  We were sight casting to big trout and had no problem getting right on top of them.  This one hit a fly less than a boat length away:
> 
> 
> There are also close to a dozen Strikes chasing bones and permit down in the Keys so it obviously works as advertised.  It wouldn't be BT's current best seller if it didn't.


Greg, I know you have run quite a few strikes. In your opinion what's the best motor for the boat ? I've always been a Yamaha guy, that being said I'm not a fan of the new F70. I feel it lacks low end torque and many guides I know are having issues with them. Kind of leaning towards the 60 etec


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> If your name isn't on the title of a Strike you have no valid opinion/experience in Dirty's world, no matter how many times you have fished off of one.


This is beyond comprehension. ;D


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Greg, I know you have run quite a few strikes. In your opinion what's the best motor for the boat ? I've always been a Yamaha guy, that being said I'm not a fan of the new F70. I feel it lacks low end torque and many guides I know are having issues with them. Kind of leaning towards the 60 etec
[/quote]


I'm a huge fan of the F70 and think it's the perfect outboard for the Strike. I just repowered my BT3 back in January with my second F70 and have almost 100 hours on it already without a single issue. I haven't personally heard about any other problems with this engine either. This is my third Yamaha I've owned and they've all run flawlessly. Yes, the F70 does lack low end torque so if hole shot is critical for where you fish then a two stroke might be a better choice. The Texas angler in the photo I posted had his Strike rigged with an Etec 60 and we had a lot of fun popping it up on plane in a foot of water. The draft numbers and fuel burn will be almost identical for both engines but the Evinrude will cost less. You also might want to talk to Will at BT about the Mercury powered Strikes they're rigging for some of the IFA guys right now. That's a combo I haven't run yet but the numbers sound very impressive.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Greg, I know you have run quite a few strikes. In your opinion what's the best motor for the boat ? I've always been a Yamaha guy, that being said I'm not a fan of the new F70. I feel it lacks low end torque and many guides I know are having issues with them. Kind of leaning towards the 60 etec



I'm a huge fan of the F70 and think it's the perfect outboard for the Strike.  I just repowered my BT3 back in January with my second F70 and have almost 100 hours on it already without a single issue.  I haven't personally heard about any other problems with this engine either.  This is my third Yamaha I've owned and they've all run flawlessly.  Yes, the F70 does lack low end torque so if hole shot is critical for where you fish then a two stroke might be a better choice.  The Texas angler in the photo I posted had his Strike rigged with an Etec 60 and we had a lot of fun popping it up on plane in a foot of water.  The draft numbers and fuel burn will be almost identical for both engines but the Evinrude will cost less.  You also might want to talk to Will at BT about the Mercury powered Strikes they're rigging for some of the IFA guys right now.  That's a combo I haven't run yet but the numbers sound very impressive.  [/quote]
I saw the strike last weekend you were talking about with the merc 60 on it, Marty loves the boat so far. But don't mistake it for a open water boat because when I saw it running in less then ideal conditions in Indian river last weekend it was getting beat up and soaked but those were solid 3 ft waves...


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > Greg, I know you have run quite a few strikes. In your opinion what's the best motor for the boat ? I've always been a Yamaha guy, that being said I'm not a fan of the new F70. I feel it lacks low end torque and many guides I know are having issues with them. Kind of leaning towards the 60 etec
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the F70 and think it's the perfect outboard for the Strike.  I just repowered my BT3 back in January with my second F70 and have almost 100 hours on it already without a single issue.  I haven't personally heard about any other problems with this engine either.  This is my third Yamaha I've owned and they've all run flawlessly.  Yes, the F70 does lack low end torque so if hole shot is critical for where you fish then a two stroke might be a better choice.  The Texas angler in the photo I posted had his Strike rigged with an Etec 60 and we had a lot of fun popping it up on plane in a foot of water.  The draft numbers and fuel burn will be almost identical for both engines but the Evinrude will cost less.  You also might want to talk to Will at BT about the Mercury powered Strikes they're rigging for some of the IFA guys right now.  That's a combo I haven't run yet but the numbers sound very impressive.


I saw the strike last weekend you were talking about with the merc 60 on it, Marty loves the boat so far. But don't mistake it for a open water boat because when I saw it running in less then ideal conditions in Indian river last weekend it was getting beat up and soaked but those were solid 3 ft waves...
[/quote]

Dude, really ?? Lol. It was blowing 20-40 mph and the waves were massive during that Florida Pro. I was running next to people in HPXs, beavertails, hells bays, and everything else. There was no boat having an easy time. I was in my B2. The only boat that was going to ride well in that was a contender lol.


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

As I've posted before, I am a Strike owner with the exec 90 on the back. The boat poles great and yes it does have the occasional hull slap as mentioned by another poster but if you make some adjustments you can mitigate it. I was down in Flamingo last week and at one point I believe we had 40 knot winds, on the outside it was white caps and heavy rollers - did we make it through the slop - yes. Did we get wet - yes. The Strike isn't designed to run through 2 ft. white caps but what poling skiff is? The boat is dryer than my previous boat and it fits my style of fishing. With the motor jacked to its highest point, it still has plenty of water pressure and it will run "eye popping" skinny. The boat also pulls my teens easily on the lake either tubing or wake boarding so for me - the boat works. My only complaint would be the lack of a drain in the gutter on the rear hatch and there are times when my family of four is cramped on the boat but I rarely have the entire clan on the boat. It's usually either me fishing by myself or with one other partner. My 12 yr. old can easily put the boat on and off the trailer and he can pole my fat ass around. The only time I want a different boat is the once a year vacation to South Florida when I have the entire family on the boat going to dinner or looking for bugs. I've got them conditioned for family fishing to find a sandbar and we all get out and wade.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> > > Greg, I know you have run quite a few strikes. In your opinion what's the best motor for the boat ? I've always been a Yamaha guy, that being said I'm not a fan of the new F70. I feel it lacks low end torque and many guides I know are having issues with them. Kind of leaning towards the 60 etec
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Dude, really ?? Lol. It was blowing 20-40 mph and the waves were massive during that Florida Pro. I was running next to people in HPXs, beavertails, hells bays, and everything else. There was no boat having an easy time. I was in my B2. The only boat that was going to ride well in that was a contender lol. [/quote]
That why I said solid 3 ft waves not what people on the internet say 3fters, if people that didn't know waves like I do from surfing they would say 5-6 ft waves lol but yes any low sided poling skiff would get beat up and soaked in that no matter hells bay, east cape, or beavertail. But I'm saying this because I have seen quite a few people recently think these would be great tarpon fishing boats off the beach too, which they are not very optimal for that.


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

i ride a Strike with a 60 hp etec and works great. It poles very easily and is a superb boat for the price. it cuts chop well, smooth ride, and perfect for fly fishing or light tackle in super skinny water. Had it for 2 years and replacing my Strike for the Carbon version.


----------

